# Any people living in the Southland region?



## daffie1986 (May 4, 2013)

Hi there,

On June the 1st me (26) and my husband (27) will be living in Invercargill for a minimum period of a year. We will be working on a dairy farm in Invercargill. If it pleases us, we want to migrate to New Zealand. 

I was wondering if there are any people from here living in the Southland or maybe even in Invercargill.

regards Daphne.


----------



## daffie1986 (May 4, 2013)

daffie1986 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> On June the 1st me (26) and my husband (27) will be living in Invercargill for a minimum period of a year. We will be working on a dairy farm in Invercargill. If it pleases us, we want to migrate to New Zealand.
> 
> ...


Or maybe other people from the Netherlands?


----------

